# Official Shalamar Medical & Dental College Admissions 2013 Discussion Thread



## masterh (Sep 20, 2011)

The First Merit List is OUT. And, the merit has closed at around 83.45% UHS Aggregate, which is for the top 100 candidates for the 85 Open Merit Seats. 

http://smdc.edu.pk/index.php?page=36

Congratulations on my behalf to everyone who got in. So, how many of you got in and, how many are expecting? 

Those who are waiting for the 2nd Merit List, I heard it's going to be displayed on 21st or 22nd November, with 3 working days time to submit the fees. There isn't any 3rd Merit List though. As far as my rough estimate is concerned, I think the merit this year is going to be pretty high, last seat closing at around 82.5% minimum, but that's my personal opinion. There aren't many drop outs, since it's now a top choice medical school, Alhumdolilah. 

But, let's wait and see. Anyone with 81%+ still, shouldn't loose hope. Again, to all those coming to SHMDC, a big congratulations & welcome to the Shalamarians' Family!


----------



## spike2 (Sep 25, 2013)

My agg. is 81.53%, was positive to get in. Disappointed  
Gap year now! *Sigh*


----------



## rabi (Oct 1, 2012)

welcome back masterh ! you were being missed in all threads related to Shalamar college 

- - - Updated - - -

My aggregate is 82 ,should I be hopeful?


----------



## rabiataseer (Oct 8, 2013)

you will get in sure, as many people in this list have gone to cmh.

- - - Updated - - -

you will get in sure, as many people in this list have gone to cmh.


----------



## SonnenSays (Oct 27, 2013)

spike2 said:


> My agg. is 81.53%, was positive to get in. Disappointed
> Gap year now! *Sigh*


You applied nowhere else?


----------



## spike2 (Sep 25, 2013)

SonnenSays said:


> You applied nowhere else?


Cmh, fmh, smdc.


----------



## masterh (Sep 20, 2011)

rabiataseer said:


> you will get in sure, as many people in this list have gone to cmh.


No, some have, and that's probably because CMH has done a pretty bad thing, making people pay before even the Government Merit was OUT, sort of forcing them to pay. Seriously, if you ask me, that's a horrific thing to do. UHS gave 18th November, as the date for Private Medical College Merit after 16th November, date of Government Medical College Merit. Shalamar is pretty clean with all that stuff, probably as I am seeing, one of the only who have stuck to the rule. As I told you guys, merit and policies are Shalamar's only priority, money isn't.

But, I saw a lot of people getting the fee challans today, many having 84 & 85%, as it's a top choice medical college. And, the waiting list is full of people with 83% and higher 82%. Rabi, you do have a chance, let's see. Merit has gone insanely high this year.

- - - Updated - - -



rabi said:


> welcome back masterh ! you were being missed in all threads related to Shalamar college
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> My aggregate is 82 ,should I be hopeful?


Haha, I missed you guys too.  Rabi, you do have a chance. But, merit has gone insanely high. It's more like some MIT like merit for Punjab Medical Colleges this year, tbh I am shocked. KEMU ended at 92% and AIMC at 90%, says a lot.

- - - Updated - - -

We asked like many students today and they said that, Shalamar was their top choice. Probably, whoever we asked, said the same. Alhumdolilah! I am pretty happy, that a 4 year old medical college, has made such a good name for itself. TBH, that's because of our college's policies and how they prioritize education and merit, over everything else. It's hospital is the oldest in Private Sector, about 30 years old. It has been treating poor patients since then, free of cost, so money isn't their priority at all. But, obviously you do need to pay your fee, but they never force students. That's what you call MERIT.

And, btw just recently heard, the trust has donated around 50 crores, for this fiscal year to update the Hospital furthermore. So, the patient exposure, being already the best in Private Sector, is going to improve manifold Inshallah.

- - - Updated - - -



spike2 said:


> My agg. is 81.53%, was positive to get in. Disappointed
> Gap year now! *Sigh*


Don't loose hope mate.  Merit this year is pretty non sense, if you ask me. Totally insane!


----------



## AbraDabra (Feb 5, 2012)

I havent made an official decision yet, but I think i'll be passing up on Shalamar for CMH this time around. But I do agree that Shalamar is pretty top-notch


----------



## masterh (Sep 20, 2011)

AbraDabra said:


> I havent made an official decision yet, but I think i'll be passing up on Shalamar for CMH this time around. But I do agree that Shalamar is pretty top-notch


Congratulations mate. :woot: Happy to hear that, and I respect your decision. But, Shalamar has a lot of potential to escalate further as compared to CMH, honestly.  Courtesy, it's LUMS management V/S CMH's Army management. P.S, we all know how corrupt our army is.  NUST/AMC isn't even ranked in HEC's Medical Ranking, plus the clinical exposure problems. 

But, you're officially a medical student in a pretty good college, so a BIG HUG with loads of best wishes from my side.


----------



## AbraDabra (Feb 5, 2012)

Oh, trust me, I vouch for Shalamars rising success as well, it'll end up among the best eventually InshaAllah 
I checked them both out, and I found out alot of things about CMH I didnt know before, which kind of pulled me towards the decision
And hey, thanks for the warm welcome into the medical world


----------



## masterh (Sep 20, 2011)

AbraDabra said:


> Oh, trust me, I vouch for Shalamars rising success as well, it'll end up among the best eventually InshaAllah
> I checked them both out, and I found out alot of things about CMH I didnt know before, which kind of pulled me towards the decision
> And hey, thanks for the warm welcome into the medical world


There is a lot of stuff, you don't know about Shalamar yet too buddy. 
Yes, and I am thinking perhaps, you have already gotten hold of your BD Chaurasia. :cool!:


----------



## sami987 (Sep 24, 2013)

me here with 81.16 aggregate and feeling down now...really hoped for shalamar but now it seems shalamar is out of reach.


----------



## rabi (Oct 1, 2012)

masterh said:


> Haha, I missed you guys too.  Rabi, you do have a chance. But, merit has gone insanely high. It's more like some MIT like merit for Punjab Medical Colleges this year, tbh I am shocked. KEMU ended at 92% and AIMC at 90%, says a lot.
> 
> We asked like many students today and they said that, Shalamar was their top choice. Probably, whoever we asked, said the same. Alhumdolilah! I am pretty happy, that a 4 year old medical college, has made such a good name for itself. TBH, that's because of our college's policies and how they prioritize education and merit, over everything else. It's hospital is the oldest in Private Sector, about 30 years old. It has been treating poor patients since then, free of cost, so money isn't their priority at all. But, obviously you do need to pay your fee, but they never force students. That's what you call MERIT.
> 
> And, btw just recently heard, the trust has donated around 50 crores, for this fiscal year to update the Hospital furthermore. So, the patient exposure, being already the best in Private Sector, is going to improve manifold Inshallah.!


Thanks for the hope masterh . Is there any combined merit list on the college notice board? I really want to know my merit position...I believed I'll make it in the first merit list untill government displayed their merit...and now it seems difficult in the second too *sigh*. Oh GOD please help...I dont like sharif med college much


----------



## AbraDabra (Feb 5, 2012)

I know atleast 1 other person on that list who will leave.
And no, not BD chaurasia lol. I have a LOT of the other ones though, ill get chaurasia too eventually


----------



## SonnenSays (Oct 27, 2013)

Anyone who gets in CMH, goes for CMH and leaves Shalamr.


----------



## masterh (Sep 20, 2011)

SonnenSays said:


> Anyone who gets in CMH, goes for CMH and leaves Shalamr.


That is certainly not the case bro. CMH played unfair as always. They forced everyone to submit the fees even before Shalamar's first list was out. And all those kids who got admission are those who couldnt even get a chance to wait for Shalamar, because of the haste CMH created. Today I was in college and there were many kids who got admission into CMH but, preferred Shalamar. They were disappointed because of CMH's attitude which was money hungry. A lot of kids stated Shalamar was their top choice. Some children of doctors said that, our fathers prefer Shalamar more than CMH because of the patient exposure and the 30 years of excellent repute. 

So, CMH didn't even came for the competition. They played it unfair. Obviously, those who paid CMH before even Shalamar's first list was out, wouldn't back away now, its not easy to. Shalamar's first list was out today and CMH rapped up ther admissions unlawfully last week.

A lot of parents were cribbing how CMH was so hasty and money hungry. And honestly, I'm pretty disappointed in CMH too. It is like all the otger colleges. I'm pretty happy that I chose Shalamar over CMH myself, Alhumdolilah.


----------



## SonnenSays (Oct 27, 2013)

masterh said:


> That is certainly not the case bro. CMH played unfair as always. They forced everyone to submit the fees een before Shalamar's first list was out. And all those kids who got admission are those who couldnt even get a chance to wait for Shalamar, because of the haste CMH created. Today I was in college and there were many kids who got admission into CMH but, preferred Shalamar. They werented because of CMH's attitude which was money hungry. A lot of kids stated Shalamar was their top choice. Some children of doctors said that, our fathers prefer Shalamar more than CMH because of the patient exposure and the 30 years of excellent repute.
> 
> So, CMH didn't even came for the competition. They played it unfair. Obviously, those who paid CMH before even Shalamar's first list was out, wouldn't back away now, its not easy to. Shalamar's first list was out today and CMH rapped up their admissions unlawfully last week.
> 
> A lot of parents were cribbing how CMH was so hasty and money hungry. And honestly, I'm pretty disappointed in CMH too.


That's all good, really, but everyone still prefers CMH over Shalamar.
In fact, I think this year FMH and Shairf will have/have had a higher merit than Shalamar.


----------



## masterh (Sep 20, 2011)

SonnenSays said:


> That's all good, really, but everyone still prefers CMH over Shalamar.
> In fact, I think this year FMH and Shairf will have/have had a higher merit than Shalamar.


Dude, Shalamar's merit is 83.45%, Sharif's 82.8% and FMH has already offered admissions to students having 80 to 81%. Wake up! And, some prefer CMH and some Shalamar. And, honesty those who prefer CMH suffer in clinical years and then realize. And, those who are well familiar with medical education choose Shalamar. As I said, there were many kids whose first choice was Shalamar. Yours isn't, that's a different case. but, please dont generalize. They have left CMH for Shalamar. And, those who chose CMH are the ones who already paid CMH. Because CMH forced them to.


----------



## SonnenSays (Oct 27, 2013)

masterh said:


> Dude, Shalamar's merit is 83.45%, Sharif's 82.8% and FMH has already offered admissions to students having 80 to 81%. Wake up! And, some prefer CMH and some Shalamar. And, honesty those who prefer CMH suffer in clinical years and then realize. And, those who are well familiar with medical education choose Shalamar. As I said, there were many kids whose first choice was Shalamar. Yours isn't, that's a different case. but, please dont generalize. They have left CMH for Shalamar. And, those who chose CMH are the ones who already paid CMH. Because CMH forced them to.


Final lists haven't come out.
Everyone I know prefers CMH. Even people I don't know and just talk to, they also prefer CMH.
FMH doesn't put up a list, but they also had a very high merit so we don't have a sure way of knowing.
CMH has more beds and a much better hospital than Shalamar.
FMH and Sharif also forced people to pay them quickly, don't see anything wrong with that.
Man you just have to deal with the fact that everyone prefers CMH over Shalamar.


----------



## masterh (Sep 20, 2011)

SonnenSays said:


> Final lists haven't come out.
> Everyone I know prefers CMH. Even people I don't know and just talk to, they also prefer CMH.
> FMH doesn't put up a list, but they also had a very high merit so we don't have a sure way of knowing.
> CMH has more beds and a much better hospital than Shalamar.
> ...



Dude, you seriously have no idea what clinical exposure is. Even a BHU has a better clinical exposure than CMH. Beds don't matter, what matters is the occupancy.. Shalamar has 750 beds (600 SH & 150 FFH) for 100 students and CMH has 800 for 150. Shalamar sees nearly 7 Lakhs patients an year who are poor and otmake excellent patients for students. CMH sees 6.5 lakhs patients from army background or the well paying private patients and make the worst patients for student exposure. Everyone in medical profession knows that an army environment is not good for medical education for many reasons. Even the results of Profesional exams of Shalamar are better than CMH. 

And about a better hospital, CMH and Doctor's Hospital both have very high iatrogenic death rates in Private hospitals.

But, maybe you know more than me because I'm a fourth year medical student Alhumdolilah and you're the big aspiring pre medical student. *trolls* You WIN!

- - - Updated - - -

And yes, SonnenSays you're an irritating guy or girl or whatever. You're already on the IGNORE list of many here, which proves the fact too. 

Have a good day and best wishes to you from my side.


----------



## SonnenSays (Oct 27, 2013)

masterh said:


> Dude, you seriously have no idea what clinical exposure is. Even a BHU has a better clinical exposure than CMH. Beds don't matter, what matters is the occupancy.. Shalamar has 750 beds (600 SH & 150 FFH) for 100 students and CMH has 800 for 150. Shalamar sees nearly 7 Lakhs patients an year who are poor and otmake excellent patients for students. CMH sees 6.5 lakhs patients from army background or the well paying private patients and make the worst patients for student exposure. Everyone in medical profession knows that an army environment is not good for medical education for many reasons. Even the results of Profesional exams of Shalamar are better than CMH.
> 
> And about a better hospital, CMH and Doctor's Hospital both have very high iatrogenic death rates in Private hospitals.
> But, maybe you know more than me because I'm a fourth year medical student Alhumdolilah and you're the big aspiring pre medical student. *trolls* You WIN!


That's not shocking I always win.
Can you put the source for those stats here? Sorry, but I am bit more sceptical.

CMH has one 1000 bed hospital. Not 2 hospitals where you have to keep going back and forth.
You can't stereotype all army people like that.

And everyone still prefers CMH over Shalamar. Don't see that being changed. And a lot of people this year will also prefer FMH and Sharif over Shalamar.

You might find me irritating because I speak the truth.

Shalamar's site just lists one hospital with 400 beds.


----------



## masterh (Sep 20, 2011)

SonnenSays said:


> That's not shocking I always win.
> Can you put the source for those stats here? Sorry, but I am bit more sceptical.
> 
> CMH has one 1000 bed hospital. Not 2 hospitals where you have to keep going back and forth.
> ...


Our website hasn't been updated since the past 4 years. About CMH, my father's friend was HOD Medicine and he said that, it's an 800 Beds hospital with almost 400 entirely private rooms where students aren't even allowed, let alone see them. CMH inflates the number. Services Hospital has 1000Beds and much bigger than CMH. It has around 800 beds, go count them. This number has been told to me by its own faculty. My cousin is an assistant professor at CMH and he recommended Shalamar over CMH, I have already posted the stats somewhere here with proofs. If not then, I'll re post after few days for you. 

And Shalamar's trust has donated 50 crores this year to the hospital so even the bed count is going to surpass by a good margin in the next few months Inshallah. A Cardiac Centre, Radiology Diagnostic Centre, Surgical ICU and an International Eye Centre at par with Shift and KEMU are under construction. Gynecology and ENT departments are being expanded. This will all be completed by March 32014. (March, next year)

After that, Neurosurgical and Spinal Surgery Centre is planned which will ne the first of its kind in Punjab. And, finally by the end of next year they have plans for a Cosmetic surgery standalone department for which they have received aid from USA. So, by all means , it's clinical exposure will further improve, despite being the best even now. Cherry on top, it treats poor patients. And, if you ask me even FMH has a better clinical exposure than CMH. But, Shalamar's clinical exposure is the best and there is no denying that fact. Maybe, you're just the stubborn most person I have met in quite sometime. 

Argument closed! You WIN! *trolls*


----------



## SonnenSays (Oct 27, 2013)

masterh said:


> Our website hasn't been updated since the past 4 years. About CMH, my father's friend was HOD Medicine and he said that, it's an 800 Beds hospital with almost 400 entirely private rooms where students aren't even allowed, let alone see them. CMH inflates the number. Services Hospital has 1000Beds and much bigger than CMH. It has around 800 beds, go count them. This number has been told to me by its own faculty. My cousin is an assistant professor at CMH and he recommended Shalamar over CMH, I have already posted the stats somewhere here with proofs. If not then, I'll re post after few days for you.
> 
> And Shalamar's trust has donated 50 crores this year to the hospital so even the bed count is going to surpass by a good margin in the next few months Inshallah. A Cardiac Centre, Radiology Diagnostic Centre, Surgical ICU and an International Eye Centre at par with Shift and KEMU are under construction. Gynecology and ENT departments are being expanded. This will all be completed by March 32014. (March, next year)
> 
> ...


These things are all good. But they haven't happened yet now, have they? These are things that might happen in the future, might not. All uncertain and hence I am disregarding all of them. Talk about things present right now, not what might be.

Anyone remember how many beds were stated in the prospectus?

LMDC has the most number of beds and every teaching hospital treats poor people.

If CMH really inflated that number by 200, someone would have caught them or exposed them.

Even with 400 beds gone, CMH has 600 beds, still more than Shalamar.

Obviously you aren't done arguing.
But CMH still wins over Shalamar.


----------



## masterh (Sep 20, 2011)

SonnenSays said:


> These things are all good. But they haven't happened yet now, have they? These are things that might happen in the future, might not. All uncertain and hence I am disregarding all of them. Talk about things present right now, not what might be.
> 
> Anyone remember how many beds were stated in the prospectus?
> 
> ...


*IGNORES*
Good night dude! You're impossible. Best of luck for the future, from the bottom of my heart. 
Bye!


----------



## sami987 (Sep 24, 2013)

masterh have you seen the complete merit list,i mean is that displayed in college??


----------



## masterh (Sep 20, 2011)

The waiting list is displayed in the college. It's a pretty long one though.


----------



## rabi (Oct 1, 2012)

If you could take a pic and upload it...It would be a great favour :nailbiting:


----------



## masterh (Sep 20, 2011)

I haven't been to college in a while, it's our prep leaves. My friend went there and saw the list. I'm not even sure if it was a paper list or on their computers. But, my friend saw the top 300 or more candidates and they all we're in 80's. I'll ask him if he could get a soft copy though, it's a restricted area for students.


----------



## AbraDabra (Feb 5, 2012)

I like how the three bottom foreign students on the Shalamar first list kinda failed [60% minimum kept in mind]


----------



## masterh (Sep 20, 2011)

AbraDabra said:


> I like how the three bottom foreign students on the Shalamar first list kinda failed [60% minimum kept in mind]


Yeah saw that on the website. UHS and Shalamar will reject their admissions and those 3 seats would go towards open merit. That's confirmed. Total seat count for open merit will be 88. That's the rule!

- - - Updated - - -

The same thing happened last year with 2 of 10 foreign seats and then, those two were adjusted with open merit. The total seats of open merit for last year were 92 then. They get adjusted.

- - - Updated - - -

This year the foreign seats are 15, three will be adjusted to Open Merit or even more considering if students drop out, all the vacant seats will be added in open merit. That's how it works.

- - - Updated - - -

And there is no 2nd list for foreign students. Just one list.


----------



## sami987 (Sep 24, 2013)

SonnenSays said:


> These things are all good. But they haven't happened yet now, have they? These are things that might happen in the future, might not. All uncertain and hence I am disregarding all of them. Talk about things present right now, not what might be.
> 
> Anyone remember how many beds were stated in the prospectus?
> 
> ...


in the prospectus it says that 430 bed hospital.plus it also states that "OPD provides ambulatory care to over 300,000 patients per annum in walk-in and private clinics"


----------



## masterh (Sep 20, 2011)

Well, 430 can't be because minimum for PMDC is 500 beds for 100 students. That information is 5 years old. The same was written in our prospectus 4 years ago too, they don't really update. I'll share the stats which are latest dated August, 2013. Those were the stats with actual numbers. Will post it here for all of you along with a comparison with CMH. 

Just like our website, the prospectus doesn't get updated too. Even the pictures are from our 1st Year. Kher, will share it. Give me a few days.

- - - Updated - - -

Okay so here are some stats for all of you with proofs.

*CMH Lahore: (Latest Stats)

*_Outdoor Patients (OPD): 609,560

Indoor Patients: 37,525 (As I said, that half of the beds in CMH are private so, cut this out to half, and the actual indoor patients for students to see are around *18500*)

Courtesy: _http://www.cmhlahore.edu.pk/teachinghospital.php

*Shalamar Lahore*
_
Outdoor Patients: SH (430,224) + FFH (212,183) = 642,407

Indoor Patients: SH (16,050 + 13,464 = 29,514) + FFH ( 9,275) = 38,789

Courtesy:
Shalamar Hospital: _http://shalamarhospital.org.pk/News.pdf (See Page 2 of this document)
_Fauji Foundation Hospital: _http://www.fauji.org.pk/fauji/fauji-hospital-lahore
_*
Note: Shalamar's Stats are for 100 students (MBBS) and, CMH's stats are for 150 students (MBBS+BDS)*

Shalamar's stats don't include those of private patients, patients in private clinic and private beds.
And yes, FFH has 170 beds, not 150. And, Shalamar is having a huge expansion this year and this patient toll is going to increase a great deal.
Shalamar is a hospital where the fee for check up is the same as Government, which is Rs. 50 to Rs. 70 for paying patients and rest are still absolutely FREE. Shalamar treats POOR desperate patients while, CMH doesn't, that's a huge difference. And, that is what PATIENT EXPOSURE means. The patients who will allow students to exam and being taught on them. 

Can you honestly imagine being taught on an Army Captain even, let alone the higher ranks?  And, history and physical examination is a long tiring procedure, ONLY poor and desperate patients allow. 
_

- - - Updated - - -

Hope it clears everything. I am going to be off for a couple of days now. Will catch you guys in a while, Insha Allah. 
Best of luck from my side.


----------



## AbraDabra (Feb 5, 2012)

everyone has such mixed opinions on these issues, especially the clinical exposure one.
I say both are amazing medical colleges and one should be proud to get into either one of them, and bickering on the matter is just childish


----------



## masterh (Sep 20, 2011)

AbraDabra said:


> everyone has such mixed opinions on these issues, especially the clinical exposure one.
> I say both are amazing medical colleges and one should be proud to get into either one of them, and bickering on the matter is just childish


Just posted the stats. :cool!:
Anyways, best of luck to everyone from my side. 

- - - Updated - - -

So, bed count doesn't matter, what matters is the bed occupancy and, the patients that come and are willing to let you examine them.  Patient exposure has nothing to do with Bed Count. And, even if that's anyone's criteria then, by March, 2014 Insha Allah, Shalamar will top that too.  If anyone has any doubt regarding that, then they are most welcome to visit Shalamar Hospital's and FFH's ongoing constructions at the moment.

Good Luck from my side! :thumbsup:


----------



## nida (Nov 29, 2012)

does shalamar medical college offer merit base scholarship?

- - - Updated - - -

and is there any sort of donation type thing in shalamar ....i have justy heard it from somewhere having no idea about it so if any student of shalamar here can guide me i will be very thankful to u


----------



## ajlal rehman (Oct 11, 2012)

Abi tak call ni ai mje .......................

[HR][/HR]*Moderator's Edit:* This post is in violation of our Forum Rules. Please review the rules before posting again. Continued failure to abide by our rules will result in your account being suspended or even terminated. Thank you.
[HR][/HR]


----------



## masterh (Sep 20, 2011)

nida said:


> does shalamar medical college offer merit base scholarship?
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> and is there any sort of donation type thing in shalamar ....i have justy heard it from somewhere having no idea about it so if any student of shalamar here can guide me i will be very thankful to u


Shalamar doesn't and has never taken any donations. Shalamar has a pretty clean admission process, everyone knows. You can get admission here only on merit, nothing short. Yes, they do give financial assistance and scholarships.


----------



## SonnenSays (Oct 27, 2013)

nida said:


> does shalamar medical college offer merit base scholarship?
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> and is there any sort of donation type thing in shalamar ....i have justy heard it from somewhere having no idea about it so if any student of shalamar here can guide me i will be very thankful to u


Who knows they might, try to bribe them.


----------



## masterh (Sep 20, 2011)

SonnenSays said:


> Who knows they might, try to bribe them.


Hahaha.. The girl wasn't even sure. She must have mixed it. She was confused, she asked a question which I humbly and truthfully answered. If anyone wants they can take my word for it. 

Good night.


----------



## umer3053 (Oct 1, 2013)

my merit was 81.7% and shalamar was my last hope and now i'm completely hopeless


----------



## AbraDabra (Feb 5, 2012)

Actually, Shalamar seems to have withdrawn the merit scholarships this year. I asked the student affairs people, only F.A is still in play, for students who cannot afford the proper fee's.


----------



## bkn (Sep 6, 2012)

nida said:


> does shalamar medical college offer merit base scholarship?
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> and is there any sort of donation type thing in shalamar ....i have justy heard it from somewhere having no idea about it so if any student of shalamar here can guide me i will be very thankful to u


No shalamar doesn't accept any donations. 
I personally know some people who really really wanted to go to go shalamar last year but they couldn't because smdc refused. They tried really hard to talk the shalamar ppl into it but they wouldn't budge.

People might not believe this but I have seen iy for my self and anyone who studies here can assure you that shalamar doesn't take donations.

And last night year tuk tou scholarships thi...I don't know about this year


----------



## rabi (Oct 1, 2012)

bkn is there waiting list on the notice board of smdc?


----------



## masterh (Sep 20, 2011)

AbraDabra said:


> Actually, Shalamar seems to have withdrawn the merit scholarships this year. I asked the student affairs people, only F.A is still in play, for students who cannot afford the proper fee's.


They are giving financial assistance. With FA, you meant Financial Assistance! It's usually in the range of 50k to 2 Lakhs. It's also merit based though. Means that, if student X and Y have the same financial condition but, student X is higher on merit than student Y, then student X will receive more aid than student Y. It's the revised "Merit cum Need Based" Financial Assistance. This promotes intra class competition as well.


----------



## rabi (Oct 1, 2012)

sharif med college wants me to submit their fee by tomorrow...I want to wait for shalamar's 2nd list


----------



## AbraDabra (Feb 5, 2012)

I know F.A meant financial assistance  I thought you meant they offered merit scholarships [isolated], whereby the students financial position was not put into consideration.


----------



## masterh (Sep 20, 2011)

But, both X and Y will receive an adequate amount of financial assistance. The forms of financial assistance are available at Student Affairs. And, yes you can pay in installments as well. 

Rabi, waiting list is coming out tomorrow, check the website tomorrow, call or pay a visit to Shalamar kal.

- - - Updated - - -

They did offer those. In fact, they still do. Maybe, they aren't offering them to 1st Year students this year. But, they do offer those on simple merit based on professional MBBS exam results. And, that's confirmed because there is a lot of heat in our class for that perk. Promotes a healthy competition.

And, they gave isolated merit scholarships to first year students last year, maybe they want to just help the less affording students this year only. But, there are plenty of opportunities later in the years too, of every category.

- - - Updated - - -



rabi said:


> sharif med college wants me to submit their fee by tomorrow...I want to wait for shalamar's 2nd list


What is your aggregate? I have friend whose aggregate is around 82.3 something and his merit number is around 200. You can access your merit accordingly.


----------



## rabi (Oct 1, 2012)

mine is 81.9878%...so my merit number would be around 250-270...and that means I don't stand a chance...and I should "chup-chaap" submit my fee in sharif :speechless:


----------



## masterh (Sep 20, 2011)

Still, you should check the second merit list tomorrow. Or at least ask the college about your chances.


----------



## rabi (Oct 1, 2012)

well the chances seem slim...and I cant take risk...even if I am offered admission in shalamar later, I dont have extra money to get 50,000 less refunded by sharif college and then add to it 80,000 to get into shalamar


----------



## masterh (Sep 20, 2011)

Yeah, I understand 
Still, you should inquire about your chances from Shalamar, tell them your situation and they'll give you an idea. Do it before you go submit fees for Sharif. And yes, ask from Salman Pasha at Student Affairs, he's nice with students, helps them.


----------



## rabi (Oct 1, 2012)

Al-right I will do that once before I go to the bank


----------



## sami987 (Sep 24, 2013)

you know what today i went to ask my merit position and the lady there told me its 292 and my aggregate is 81.16..


----------



## masterh (Sep 20, 2011)

And to the whole conversation, I'd like to add that:

The Clinical Exposure in Shalamar starts from the very first year, in the form of Clinical Lectures on all All Clinical Specialties. And, you're free to go to the hospital on your own too right from the start. So, that's another good thing.


----------



## rabi (Oct 1, 2012)

I was wondering why shalamar is asking to pay 760,000 when they mention their fee structure on their website as "For local students, first year total fee will be Rs. 737,250/- this include Tuition Fee of Rs. 600,000/-, Admission Fee of Rs. 50,000/- and other charges as per actual i.e. PMDC, UHS and *Government taxes etc."*


----------



## masterh (Sep 20, 2011)

Did you see the fee slip? Or is it what you heard?


----------



## rabi (Oct 1, 2012)

I wish I had never desired for anything in my life... last year my aggregate was 83% and thought I would get into government college and after the declaration of govt. merit I convinced my father for private college and mailed shalamar college in december 2012, they said yes they have a seat and they would take me in...and then I decided to repeat instead...and this year I was desiring to get in the best affordable medical college...and then I dont even get that 

- - - Updated - - -



masterh said:


> Did you see the fee slip? Or is it what you heard?


a student in the first list told me that its the amount on their slip


----------



## masterh (Sep 20, 2011)

Allah must have had some better plan for you.  

Is that students availing hostel facility?


----------



## rabi (Oct 1, 2012)

No its without hostel...and it is more than cmh which has 733,000 as its tution fee without hostel


----------



## masterh (Sep 20, 2011)

The extra amount would be the refundable security fee, perhaps.

- - - Updated - - -

But, I think you friend has paid for the transportation charges. She must be availing some service. Fee is the one which is listed on the prospectus.

- - - Updated - - -

She must have paid extra for transport service. Or else, she can claim that extra money back. Whatever is written in the prospectus is the actual amount and they always charge that. It must be transport that she paid for.


----------



## FZZR (Sep 24, 2013)

rabi said:


> I wish I had never desired for anything in my life... last year my aggregate was 83% and thought I would get into government college and after the declaration of govt. merit I convinced my father for private college and mailed shalamar college in december 2012, they said yes they have a seat and they would take me in...and then I decided to repeat instead...and this year I was desiring to get in the best affordable medical college...and then I dont even get that
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> ...


Maybe there's something good in it for you that you don't know of yet. He has better plans.


----------



## rabiataseer (Oct 8, 2013)

Well Masterh...dear you dont have to say this again and again .....
I agree SMDC IS A VERY NICE COLLEGE. BUT STILL CMH IS BETTER . THEY DID NOT FORCE HIGH MERIT PREOPLE TO PAY ....
they took higher merit people even after all lists were out.My daughter is a living proof of this .Don't quote Doctors...I am a doctor and I know many of your professors...to whom I went for advice for my daughter and they advised me that CMH SHOULD BE THE FIRST CHIOCE.
Please grow up this is the ground reality.
BUT REALLY I AGRRE THAT THE ADMINISTRATION OF YOUR COLLEGE ARE THE BEST,,,THEY ARE NOT GREEDY AND ARE THOROUGH PROFESSIONALS.
No doubt it will be the best in few years.IA. My prayers for your future ,,,which I assure u does not depend on the college ,,,,It depends on your positive attitude for your life and it includes respecting not degrading others opinion.I f U R GOOD U WILL SHINE NO MATTER WHICH COLLEGE U GO TO. BEST OF LUCK.Bye the way we were all for SMDC but preferred CMH(when they called us) even after her name was in SMDC list.

Best of luck again.....All respects for SMDC.


----------



## rabi (Oct 1, 2012)

SMDC is about get permit for 50 more student , officials say I do have a chance but not so sure.


----------



## masterh (Sep 20, 2011)

rabiataseer said:


> Well Masterh...dear you dont have to say this again and again .....
> I agree SMDC IS A VERY NICE COLLEGE. BUT STILL CMH IS BETTER . THEY DID NOT FORCE HIGH MERIT PREOPLE TO PAY ....
> they took higher merit people even after all lists were out.My daughter is a living proof of this .Don't quote Doctors...I am a doctor and I know many of your professors...to whom I went for advice for my daughter and they advised me that CMH SHOULD BE THE FIRST CHIOCE.
> Please grow up this is the ground reality.
> ...


With all due respect maám, I presented facts with proofs, nothing based on delusion.  Btw, it's all preference, I know like too many people who preferred SHALAMAR, simply because they acknowledged the facts. Again, I never said CMH is a bad college, it isn't. I'd say CMH, Shalamar and Shifa all fall in the same top bracket. I was just saying that when UHS gave a rule that Private Medical Colleges aren't supposed to take in admissions before UHS's own list was out, why did CMH break that rule? I mean, isn't that wrong? Why did they make students to pay tuition fee before even the UHS's list was out? Am I wrong here? Please correct me if I am. In Shalamar, we are taught to respect rules. 

I have many inbox messages right now from students who left CMH for Shalamar. And, do you know why? Because, many of them did thorough research. They knew, Shalamar's professional MBBS results were better than CMH, Alhumdolilah and, so is our patient exposure. What else constitutes medical studies? You know that better maybe, as you said, you're a doctor. 

And, maám I would really like to know which professor of ours, you know; just out of professional curiosity! 

Because, as far as CMH is concerned, my father and grandfather were army officers, I was born in CMH Lahore and, there is no one who knows that place better than I do. I left CMH for Shalamar, for many reasons, which a lot of people don't even know. Maám, you can PM me, I'll tell you about my reasons, which I am sure you'll acknowledge too, being a doctor.  

And, Respectfully, Congratulations to your daughter. :thumbsup: May Allah bless her with loads of success.

- - - Updated - - -



rabi said:


> SMDC is about get permit for 50 more student , officials say I do have a chance but not so sure.


Let's see, they said so last year too but then, PMDC's administration got changed and they couldn't get those 50 more seats. They are trying again, but the process is long and tedious, let's see. 

- - - Updated - - -

And, as far as your point of CMH not making admissions before the UHS list was out, there are a lot of people here on this forum too, who did pay CMH before even UHS's list was out. Please search this forum, if you want. On the other hand, I personally know people, who did.


----------



## umer3053 (Oct 1, 2013)

rabi said:


> SMDC is about get permit for 50 more student , officials say I do have a chance but not so sure.


is it really true rabi?


----------



## rabi (Oct 1, 2012)

umer3053 said:


> is it really true rabi?


PMDC will give its final decision on 25 november, only then the college would proceed...


----------



## umer3053 (Oct 1, 2013)

Who told you that?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## umer3053 (Oct 1, 2013)

rabi said:


> PMDC will give its final decision on 25 november, only then the college would proceed...


That'll be encouraging for me as my merit is 81.7% and smdc was my last hope 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## masterh (Sep 20, 2011)

rabi said:


> PMDC will give its final decision on 25 november, only then the college would proceed...


Let's hope for the best guys. :thumbsup: But, don't get your hopes up just with this. If you're already on merit somewhere else, don't miss out on that, just because Shalamar may or not have their seats increased. Like I said, they tried last time around too, but to no avail.


----------



## umer3053 (Oct 1, 2013)

Yeah hope for the best.


Sent from my iPhone 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## masterh (Sep 20, 2011)

And btw, from my links in administration, the 2nd merit list or the next in line students, all have 83%'s & very high 82%'s. They are running out of seats already because many students have submitted fees from the 1st Merit List. That's what I have been told. Let's see what happens now.


----------



## rabi (Oct 1, 2012)

I asked a prof. dr in shalamar she told me that she talked to the officials in student affairs department and The Principal as well...shalamar was my priority, I kept sharif as my last option but I couldn't take risk and sharif doesn't give more than a day for fee submission


----------



## masterh (Sep 20, 2011)

rabi said:


> I asked a prof. dr in shalamar she told me that she talked to the officials in student affairs department and The Principal as well...shalamar was my priority, I kept sharif as my last option but I couldn't take risk and sharif doesn't give more than a day for fee submission


You should visit Shalamar tomorrow then, and clear all your doubts.


----------



## rabi (Oct 1, 2012)

masterh said:


> You should visit Shalamar tomorrow then, and clear all your doubts.


I'll be visiting shalamar most probably on Saturday InshAllah.


----------



## AbraDabra (Feb 5, 2012)

Actually, CMH didnt break any rules, I believe the admission process was allowed to commence from 21st/30th october onwards or from when UHS releases its lists, whichever comes earlier.


----------



## masterh (Sep 20, 2011)

AbraDabra said:


> Actually, CMH didnt break any rules, I believe the admission process was allowed to commence from 21st/30th october onwards or from when UHS releases its lists, whichever comes earlier.


No it's a rule of UHS and PMDC, which was implemented from last year, which states that no private college shall announce it's merit or collect fee before UHS announces it's own Govt. Merit list. Last year, all admissions were stopped and all Private Medical Colleges received warnings including Shalamar and CMH and all Private Med Colleges. This rule is now inculcated into the policy of PMDC now. Shalamar however, decided to obey by the policies, while many Private Med Colleges, including; CMH did a violation here.

Check last year's news here: PMDC cancels college admissions - DAWN.COM

- - - Updated - - -



rabi said:


> I'll be visiting shalamar most probably on Saturday InshAllah.


Try going tomorrow. It might not be open on Saturday. :?


----------



## rabi (Oct 1, 2012)

masterh said:


> Try going tomorrow. It might not be open on Saturday. :?


I don't think conditions are favourable for travelling today, since religious-political parties are likely to protest all across Pakistan


----------



## masterh (Sep 20, 2011)

rabi said:


> I don't think conditions are favourable for travelling today, since religious-political parties are likely to protest all across Pakistan


Try to go before JUMMAH prayer.


----------



## masterh (Sep 20, 2011)

Here's the 2nd Merit List of Shalamar: Shalamar Medical and Dental College


----------



## arfasafet (Jul 17, 2013)

can you compare shifa and shalimar? which one is better ?/


----------



## masterh (Sep 20, 2011)

Both are in the top bracket.  The major distinct pros of both of these are that, Shifa is a bit old, has an alumni while with, Shalamar you get a degree of UHS (the Best Public Medical University in Pakistan).


----------



## sapphires (May 27, 2013)

Has PMDC announced its decision yet about the increment in seats for Shalamar? They said if there were to be an increment, the applicants will be called before 10 December and in time to start the classes with the already accepted 100 students.


----------



## masterh (Sep 20, 2011)

sapphires said:


> Has PMDC announced its decision yet about the increment in seats for Shalamar? They said if there were to be an increment, the applicants will be called before 10 December and in time to start the classes with the already accepted 100 students.


No decision/report yet. I think it's 100 for this year. If at all the seats do increase later, they might inform the candidates.


----------



## imrankharal (Sep 20, 2010)

I have heard shalamar is better than shifa???

Sent from my A5Classic using Tapatalk


----------



## aleeha (Sep 24, 2013)

is it private???


----------

